# Why I love my HK Tactical!



## -gunut-

Got to get out and do a little shooting today!

Below are 4 rounds of .45 230gr fired from a free standing postition at 10 yards. If I can do this with cheap practice ammo I cant wait to see how I do with the good stuff! 


Edit: I went back and did some measuring and it looks like the distance was a little shy of 12 yards. The group measures 1 1/8"


----------



## Charlie

Gunut.............WHY do you keep doin' this to me! :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## Charlie

Do you get those groups with the flash suppressor on it? The adds say that thing will improve your accuracy.........whadda' ya' think?


----------



## Charlie

One other question......is the tactical rail proprietary for HK accessories only or with the after-market lights and stuff fit on there?


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Do you get those groups with the flash suppressor on it? The adds say that thing will improve your accuracy.........whadda' ya' think?


Yeah I got that without the suppressor. Sometimes I shoot better with it and sometimes worse. To me it is mainly a BBQ attatchment. I go between using it and not using it. Also use it for night shooting. I have not seen a non-HK light that attatches to the rail. You can get a conversion to standard picatinny for fairly cheap. That is what I did so I could use my M3x on it.


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Gunut.............WHY do you keep doin' this to me! :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


Oh...sorry about that :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut-

Oh and damn that stray 4th shot! lol

:smt071


----------



## jwkimber45

Nice shooting!!!!


A Tac is my next gun purchase......it may be a while though...


----------



## Charlie

jwkimber45 said:


> Nice shooting!!!!
> 
> A Tac is my next gun purchase......it may be a while though...


I don't know if it will be the next, but it's high on the list. I never heard anyone refer to an HK as a "BBQ" gun. Guess it depends on the crowd you run with.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Oh, JW, I like your signature line!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

Charlie said:


> Oh, JW, I like your signature line!! :mrgreen:


A guy I know, hooked me up with that!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dracimus

Nice shooting, I am in love with my HK USP too. i kept polishing them 

my next purchase would be RRA AR15 standard A4 or NM A4 then HK Tactical will be next :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

Dracimus said:


> my next purchase would be RRA AR15 standard A4 or NM A4 then HK Tactical will be next :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


My friend bought the RRA this last weekend at a gunshow. We got to shoot it some Sunday afternoon. Really, really sweet shooting. I was suprised he only had to pay about $800 (+ or -) for it (new) and that included a GG&G flip up rear sight. They are nice.


----------



## Dracimus

Nice, what model did he got? 

I am gonna to get the RRA A2 standard or A4... not sure. it is about 800.00 + shipping + FFL transfer. 

still saving my money for it.

David


----------



## Charlie

Not sure but I think it's one of those. He is out of town until the weekend so I can't ask.


----------



## jwkimber45

Go with the A4


----------



## Dracimus

with a detachable handle ...

I like the look of AR15 with a handle 

maybe a scope but that gonna to cost more lol...


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> I never heard anyone refer to an HK as a "BBQ" gun.


lol I was talking about the flash suppressor.

BBQ attachment :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

-gunut- said:


> lol I was talking about the flash suppressor.
> 
> BBQ attachment :mrgreen:


Quit teasin' me with that beautiful gun. Damn I want one, baaaad!


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Quit teasin' me with that beautiful gun. Damn I want one, baaaad!


:mrgreen:

Once I had the money for her I took a min to think that I could get almost 4 guns with that money! Then I came to my sences and got the HK. :mrgreen:

Best decision I ever made!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

Good move.


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Good move.


:smt077

I wish I could have got this group during our contest!
Dammit Dammit Dammit :smt022


----------



## Templar

I just bought a HK tac a couple days ago. I like the rubber finger grip you have on yours. What is it called? Also it didn't come with the flash supressor or a thread protector anyone know a good online site I could order those from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck

That is just a Hogue grip - It will fit on a Glock and many other guns. It is a pain in the butt to stratch to pull on, though. Any gun shop will have them. It won't be made specifically for the HK - Many people put them on all sorts of guns.


----------



## -gunut-

Templar said:


> I just bought a HK tac a couple days ago. I like the rubber finger grip you have on yours. What is it called? Also it didn't come with the flash supressor or a thread protector anyone know a good online site I could order those from? Thanks in advance.


Ship is right on the grip. The gun didn't come with flash suppressor or protector. I got both of mine from here

http://autoburst.net/USP45.html

They are good people to work with and have very good prices and quality.


----------



## Thor

I had to purchase a thread protector from some place H&K recommended for my Tactical.


----------



## Templar

Thanks for the prompt info. I asked the dealer where I bought it about the grip when I bought it and he said it was probably a Hogue grip but that those are generaly for Gloks and it would split if I tried to put one on a HK tac. Is there a certain size I need to get or was he just full of it?


----------



## Shipwreck

No, it is the same one - it would probably be just a bit hardder to get it on.

I have heard all sorts of tips on getting those on - In the 1990s, I had one on a G19 - and, the shop put it on for me - They wrestled w/ it for 10 min, and got it on w/ a buttload of gun oil.

I have heard some people say they used dishwashing soap (which eventually dries).

Others have said to put it in water and bring it close to a boil. That loosens the rubber, and then it is easier to put on.


----------



## -gunut-

I didn't have a problem putting it on. It is a tight fit but nothing you cant do. It says on it that it fits on HK .45 so I am not sure what your gun shop guy is talking about. The glock grip is larger than the HK.


----------



## Templar

Those are great tips. Thanks guys.


----------



## hkenvy91

cant wait till mine is finally paid for, oh to finally feel her in my hands


----------



## -gunut-

hkenvy91 said:


> cant wait till mine is finally paid for, oh to finally feel her in my hands


I love mine! It can outshoot anything! I went to my SO's range a few weeks ago and they were all making fun of me because of my pimp gun and said I should get a real gun like a glock. All they said after I shot was "Well shit! Let me try that!" They had average groups while the HK made nice little tight ones. :mrgreen: They all want to switch now. :mrgreen: THe gun makes me look good! lol


----------



## hkenvy91

-gunut- said:


> I love mine! It can outshoot anything! I went to my SO's range a few weeks ago and they were all making fun of me because of my pimp gun and said I should get a real gun like a glock. All they said after I shot was "Well shit! Let me try that!" They had average groups while the HK made nice little tight ones. :mrgreen: They all want to switch now. :mrgreen: THe gun makes me look good! lol


torture,pure turture:smt022


----------



## -gunut-

hkenvy91 said:


> torture,pure turture:smt022


:mrgreen:


----------



## hkenvy91

:smt082 < plans on getting a can for my tan&black beauty!:mrgreen: but its not too bad for me as i already have a uspc45ss. no worries!! i see from your pics that u have a flash suppressor on yours, looks evil:smt074 . do they work well?


----------



## -gunut-

hkenvy91 said:


> :smt082 < plans on getting a can for my tan&black beauty!:mrgreen: but its not too bad for me as i already have a uspc45ss. no worries!! i see from your pics that u have a flash suppressor on yours, looks evil:smt074 . do they work well?


It works well! I like it. How do ya like your USPc45ss? I will be picking one up early this next week


----------



## z28smokin

Love mine too!


----------



## -gunut-

z28smokin said:


> Love mine too!


God I love how that looks :mrgreen:


----------



## z28smokin

-gunut- said:


> God I love how that looks :mrgreen:


Thank you. 
That is my most expensive set up (by far):
HK Tac, $999
Blackside $550
BATF fee $200
Blast 2 $367
Houge $10
Extra mag $40
Total = $2,166


----------



## Shipwreck

z28smokin said:


> Total = $2,166


WOW.


----------



## martial_field

Try using talc powder. It has worked for me getting the Hogue grips on the large frame of a Glock 21. The talc won't hurt the grip or the polymer handle and won't loosen the grip over time, as I think oil might.


----------



## reconNinja

That extended mag on the USP looks completely awesome.


----------



## -gunut-

z28smokin said:


> Thank you.
> That is my most expensive set up (by far):
> HK Tac, $999
> Blackside $550
> BATF fee $200
> Blast 2 $367
> Houge $10
> Extra mag $40
> Total = $2,166


Worth it :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut-

martial_field said:


> Try using talc powder. It has worked for me getting the Hogue grips on the large frame of a Glock 21. The talc won't hurt the grip or the polymer handle and won't loosen the grip over time, as I think oil might.


Those things are a pain, but worth it! Worst I have done was put one on a 22, I can't imagin trying to put one on a 21! I really don't like using anything to get them on. It just takes muscle and a few minutes.


----------



## martial_field

Shipwreck said:


> That is just a Hogue grip - It will fit on a Glock and many other guns. It is a pain in the butt to stratch to pull on, though. Any gun shop will have them. It won't be made specifically for the HK - Many people put them on all sorts of guns.


I have found a good technique for putting on the Hogue grip is to coat the inside of the grip with talc. It goes on much easier and with time, the talc wears off. Besides, it won't hurt the frame of the gun.


----------



## Mongo

Below are 4 rounds of .45 230gr fired from a free standing postition at 10 yards. If I can do this with cheap practice ammo I cant wait to see how I do with the good stuff! 
Edit: I went back and did some measuring and it looks like the distance was a little shy of 12 yards. The group measures 1 1/8"

Can someone please tell me the proper way to measure groupings? The OP said 1 1/8" but I don't know how to measure. Is it closest edges of the outermost holes, or far edges, or centers of the furthest holes?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

martial_field said:


> I have found a good technique for putting on the Hogue grip is to coat the inside of the grip with talc. It goes on much easier and with time, the talc wears off. Besides, it won't hurt the frame of the gun.


one of the tricks we use to install motorcycle handgrips it to spray a little hairspray in the grip, slides on easily, dries and adheres the grip to the bar, breaks loose easily for removal and doesnt harm the finish.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Just bought an HK Compact and yet I can't stop thinking about HK USP Tactical as being my next firearm. HK top quality... I should get a 1911 since I don't have one but it will be tough to pass up on a USP Tactical as being my first .45


----------

